# More Aggrivation With The Cutler-Hammer Drum Switch



## Kennyd (Oct 23, 2011)

Old electrician joke:


> Lady call's for service because the new dimmer switch's recently installed are humming, guy on the phone replies "that's because they don't know the words"  Lady not happy...


----------



## pdentrem (Oct 23, 2011)

Seems like the cap is not getting powered when reversing the switch position. I will have to study this abit. I did post a whole bunch of pictures showing various versions of motors to drum switch. 

Here it is again. Hope it can help you.


----------



## Old Iron (Oct 24, 2011)

I have some old Cutler-Hammer Drum Switch's, If we can match a mode; number maybe I can Help.

Maybe all the old ones are the same. I'll check and get back with some pictures if schematics on there.


----------



## Old Iron (Oct 24, 2011)

Hope these will help.

Paul


----------



## cjsamples (Dec 24, 2011)

Can you please repost that last attachment? It doesn't seem to show up and there is someone looking for a drum switch diagram.

Thanks, Chris.


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 24, 2011)

Just a touch more info needed. When you swapped the two wires, I assume you had to move the switch to the 'Reverse' position to get it to go forward, albeit with a push start. If that's the case, I don't think there is anything wrong with your motor. The same coils are used to start it in either direction - just reverse polarity used on the start coil for reversing.

That would indicate that there is something wrong with the drum switch. It's not feeding power to the starting coil in the 'Reverse' position. Unless, of course, you are using a wrong wire in there someplace. Should probably be the #5 and #8 wires for the direction selection.


----------

